# burning witch at stake



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

OK, what I think would be cool is a scenario where a witch is burned at the stake. I can of course come up with witch, stake, wood. Would like some ideas on how to make it look like flames around her feet and ankles. Any help from all you creative people?


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

the burning coals prop at her feet then use the cauldron flame/fan technique for the flames shooting up.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I know some people do the general affect with strings of orange lights coiled up underneath the pile of wood. A mix of steady lights and blinking or chaser lights would probably create a pretty good effect.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Use a metal pole. Make the witch out of fire proof material. Then you can have a real fire and make smores!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I have this prop and he looks just like he's on fire unless you get right up on him (like in this photo). I think the fan/flame prop is the way to go. You could also add some glowing coals, but having the flames 'licking' her feet would be awesome!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What about the smell of burning flesh and hair, the explosion of bones as the marrow expands with the heat, the screaming of someone being burned alive? Sound a little morbid? Maybe it's time to rethink showing something like this without showing the true horror of these crimes. Oh, and lets not forget all the signs of torture that went before the actual burning. The burning, the branding, the broken bones, the joints pulled apart, the starvation, the whipping or caning, the sleep deprivation. All the signs of a great show, right? This is up there with lynching scenes.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am revamping my witch to have a cauldron with fire around it. A friend suggested a flame like an eternal flame for that.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: My whole 'Witch Party' theme/invitation last year was about a fictional woman in the early 1900's falsely thought a witch and then her and two of her friends were killed and burned at the stake, in a tragic re-enactment of the Salem Witch Trials. It all boiled down to the townspeople that didn't understand her and/or were jealous of her and they trumped up some false accusations against her and her friends; much like the actual Salem Witch Trials. My invitation was filmed and cut onto DVD's and that was my invitation for my party last year. I totally get that you want to do this prop as an homage to what was done to those poor women so many years ago and I think it is a GREAT idea! It is fun to 'teach' a little to all the spectators that come to enjoy your yard haunt. Although a witch is a very traditional Halloween icon, the history of witches is quite tragic. As was my first suggestion the artificial flames with the lights/fan and fabric does work really well. As far as the burned flesh smell? Maybe you could barbeque a pig that night?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for some great suggestions, I think I can use a mix of most of the ideas and get something good. Some orange/red lights under and snaking up through the wood pile with the fan/flames and a small fog machine for smoke. I actually have all of that. I should probably mention I just do a 44 foot front yard haunt so not a lot of room to expand much beyond just the witch at the stake.

Hey, the Watcher, that would be quite the feat, heehee. I think it would make me real familiar with my local fire dept.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You could do a 180 and have some witches burning a puritan at the stake.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Spooky1, I knew I liked you for a reason. HIGHLARIOUS!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, hummm, that could be interesting Spooky1. I could then have witches dancing around the "fire". Just want to burn something at a stake and first thought was Witch.

Hey, P5, what a great idea to dvd your invites


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I second Spooky1's idea! Sounds like an interesting display.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

For the smell of burning flesh, you can go online to froggy fog juice. They sell fog juice scent additives.

Heres the link to the fog additive:http://www.froggysfog.com/category/10-fluid.80-fluid-scent-additives/

May I suggest the charred corpse scent. It smells just like the real thing.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

You could also, as gross as it sounds, make a witch out of real meat and coat it in wax and use a real fire. That way you can watch the skin melt off, smell the burning meat, and gross out your guests by taking bites out of the charred "corpse". The problem is that If you don't make it right before the effect, or keep it refrigerated, it might start to rot before the burning and you could only do it once.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Instead of having Christians up your butt and yelling at you about celebrating Halloween, now you will have Wiccans pissed off...


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

N. Fantom said:


> May I suggest the charred corpse scent. It smells just like the real thing.


I heard this a lost recently and I just have to wonder.... How many charred corpes did froggys have to smell before they got it right and why weren't they charged for murder? And how do we know they got it right? Hmmmm

So last year we planted a guy in with the kids who got killed by the Halloween dude. (Leave me alone I can't think right now) Anyhow it would be cool if you were going to burn a witch you could somehow rig it to look like you were burning a real person and place the 'witch' in the audince. Just an idea.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

All the testing was done on pigs.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I'm on board with the Puritan roasting on an open fire,


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> You could do a 180 and have some witches burning a puritan at the stake.


Too funny!


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

How about cooking the Puritan in a large pot. Ummmm tasty!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

QueenRuby2002 said:


> I heard this a lost recently and I just have to wonder.... How many charred corpes did froggys have to smell before they got it right and why weren't they charged for murder? And how do we know they got it right? Hmmmm


LOL! I also have to wonder, how does N. Fantom know that Froggy's got it right?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Otaku said:


> LOL! I also have to wonder, how does N. Fantom know that Froggy's got it right?


UT Body Farm employee? :zombie:


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

you can also pump some fog up through the witch mannequin to it looks like she is smoking.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

screaminscott said:


> you can also pump some fog up through the witch mannequin to it looks like she is smoking.


That's a cool, or should I say hot, idea.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

N. Fantom said:


> For the smell of burning flesh, you can go online to froggy fog juice. They sell fog juice scent additives.
> 
> Heres the link to the fog additive:http://www.froggysfog.com/category/10-fluid.80-fluid-scent-additives/
> 
> May I suggest the charred corpse scent. It smells just like the real thing.


Thanks for the info. I had no idea fog juice came in scents.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

This is why I know what it smells like and also why i'm so messed up, hehe. We had a next door neighbor that worked at a family run crematorium and funeral home. My parents had to go out of town for a few days to attend to a family emergency so they left me with him, his wife and his twin middle school age sons. I was five so I wasn't going to school yet. Any way, he and his wife thought that it would be a good idea to take me to work with them. I remember him slicing open a body, removing the organs and slopping them into some sort of bags and then stuffing them back into the body. That day they had a family that died in a car accident all be cremated on the same day. There must have been a leak in the furnace because the smell in the back room was horrible, and when he opened the door to retrieve the ashes the smell got twice as bad. That was also the day i touched the inside of a human body. I remember nearly the entire day hiding in the corner. That's one of the reasons we moved from Maryland. Sorry for talking about this in your thread, but i'm just clarifying just how real the froggy's fog juice scents are.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

N. Fantom, wow, questionable judgement on the neighbors part.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Dnag it he ruined it!! We can no longer pick on him because now we'll feel bad for his horriable experince.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Naw, don't feel bad. Tease away! I'm not really all that upset about it anymore, I was just scared at the time. Actually, now that I think about it, this might help me with what I want to do in the future.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

IMU sent this to me a few weeks back, might be what you are looking for


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, Fick. Thanks for sharing. That gives me a great visual.


----------

